# Where do I put the holes for bench dogs in my workbench?



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm putting some finishing touches on my workbench, but I wasn't sure about placement for holes for holdfasts, bench dogs, etc. I was planning on putting two rows towards the end that would line up with holes on the vise, but I wasn't sure about where else to put them. Anyone got any ideas?

My bench is 7 ft. long and the top is about 2-1/4 inches thick hard maple, if that helps.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it depending on how wide it is
but a row a few inches from the front for the dog holes about 3-4 inches between
and the holes for your holdfast is placed so they can reach a little over the mittle point between two
and the same distance to the row for dogholes if they are the round type but that is allso depending
of how wide your bench is
you don´t want to plastre your bench with lot of holes you don´t need
my advice to you is look at all the bench that is posted here
and read Chriss Schwarz´s book and his blog about this isue

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Put in holes that align with your vise so you can use bench dogs.

However, with respect to hold downs, I think you be happier with one or two of these - -

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21459&filter=kreg%20clamp

I have 2 on my workbench and they work great. Check out the workbench in pictures of my workshop.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Down one leg (for storage). That keeps them close to where they'll be used.

Also the Jorgensen 8 inch Gear Clamp (WC # 149188 ) or the Jorgensen 12 inch Lever Clamp (WC # 149186 ) might accomplish the same thing Rich is referring to but with no modification to your workbench. I LOVE mine for working on hand-cut dovetails. I'm sure there are other suppliers that carry them too.


----------

